# Colostrum before kidding?



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Is it normal for a FF doe to have her milk totally in before labor? I had two Nigerians due to kid tomorrow, one kidded yesterday. Her twin sister's bag suddenly filled yesterday evening, very strutted udders and leaks colostrum if you barely touch them. Don't think she's in labor yet; she's pawing, noisy and not eating but she still has ligaments. I'm being careful not to do anything that makes her leak so she'll have colostrum when she does kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not eating can indicate the start of pre-labor or actual labor, especially if she is due tomorrow, if you think she is sick, get a temp on her. 

If I am seeing it correctly, she looks posty but, it may be the angle of the pic?

I would give her calcium in case.

As to the leaking, don't milk her,just leave her be, it isn't normal for a FF to do that but, can happen. If it is just a very small amount, it is OK, just hope she kids soon.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's ok if she's filled...actually I prefer it if my FFs fill totally, right before kidding. She sounds very close so keep an eye on her!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree....might mean she will be an awesome milker!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

She's very posty, dug her nest clear down to the dirt and has been dog-sitting since last night. Don't see any contractions yet and she still has ligaments, but hoping she's really close! Her udder filled while she watched her twin give birth and she likes to lick her baby, I separated them so he won't nurse her colostrum all up. She's been sleeping most of the day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is definitely getting closer. You did the right thing by separating her from her sister.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

When I checked everyone at 9pm her ligaments were totally gone on one side and ALMOST gone on the other, so I'm thinking tomorrow. Set an alarm, turned the coffee on to brew at 6 and bagged the hair dryer, I want to be there from start to finish this time!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Having plump full teats with a drip of colostrum on the ends of both my FF was one new thing I noted this year. Within 6-8 hours we had baby!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any kids yet?


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Nope, but she's hollowed out dramatically and her ligs are BARELY there compared to this morning. Her bag is huge, and she's been drinking and sleeping most of the day. Hoping she'll wake up in the morning ready to rock!









Last night. Big as her belly is, it used to be three times that size! All soft on the sides and rock hard underneath, hoping for 2+


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's getting ready! Happy kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Kids soon


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

None yet, she's eating grain and hay and drinking water like crazy today. Thought her ligaments were gone but she still has a tiny bit on one side and she can still put her tail down


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

oh man.


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

We have a cold front moving in and I have 3 very important appointments tomorrow... So it'll be tomorrow.


----------

